# Ideal diet for Staffy pup?



## Wheeler22

Can anyone clarify what the ideal diet for a Staffy pup should be as there appears to be a lot of conflicting advice on the web. I would like to know in particular the frequency of mealtimes, dry food or wet or mixed, what type of milk (if any) should be given. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## SixStar

Staffie pups don't need a diet different to any other breed  

Firstly, the pup must stay on what the breeder has him on for at least a couple of weeks whilst he settles in, a change in food coupled with all the stress a new home brings is just asking for trouble.

Presuming you get him at 8 weeks, he'll need 4 evenly spaced meals a day, then after 12 weeks he can drop down to 3 meals until 6 months, and then he can drop down again to 2 meals, which he can stay on for good - or, if you so wish, you can reduce to 1 meal at 12 months, but I always find 2 meals (morning and evening) best.

Dry, wet or mixed is personal choice. Just whatever you chose make sure it has a good meat content and no junk. Some good dry brands would be James Wellbeloved, Arden Grange, Wainwrights, Fish4Dogs, Acana, Orijen, Burns, Simpsons, Barking Heads, Applaws - or if you'd prefer wet food, then look out for ones such as Naturediet, Natures Menu and Natures Harvest. All those foods, wet & dry, are complete diets and can be fed either alone, or mixed together depending on what you and the dog prefer. 

Stay well away from anything such as Bakers, Wagg, Pedigree, Winalot, Iams, Pal - all very low quality with nasty ingredients and poor meat content.

After weaning, he will need no milk whatsoever. 

Then there is always the raw food diet if you fancy looking into that &#8211; arguably the very best way to feed a dog - completely natural, very healthy, exceptionally tasty, no junk & fillers - just raw meat, bones and offal. There are plenty of threads on this forum about it if you wish to read up on it.

But as I said earlier, the most important thing is that he is fed on what his breeder has him on initially - whether that be wet, dry or a mix. Once he's settled, then you can begin to change if you so wish.

Good luck with pupster.


----------



## Wheeler22

Thanks very much for your prompt and comprehensive reply. However, she has come to us already on a diet of Bakers puppy meal. Would you recommend an immediate change of diet given how poor Bakers food is?


----------



## SixStar

Personally, no - although Bakers is the absolute worst of the worst, I'd still feed it for a couple of weeks (providing she's having no problems with it) whilst she settles in. Bakers for a few weeks won't kill a puppy, diareaho might! 

However, if she is having problems - ie, runny stools etc, you may as well change it to something else sooner, albeit slowly.

What food you thinking of putting her on?


----------



## Wheeler22

Haven't decided yet about which food to go for, but it will be one of your recommendations. What would you consider to be the best option?


----------



## SixStar

Ingredients wise, Orijen is the best dry food around - 80% meat, 20% fruit & veg and no grains or cereals whatsoever. But it doesn't suit all dogs since it's very rich, and it's very expensive too.

Whats your budget, and whats your preference, dry or wet? or both?


----------



## Wheeler22

Not too worried about the budget but would probably prefer a mixed wet and dry diet.


----------



## SixStar

If budget isn't tight I'd give Orijen and Naturediet a whirl then personally - best wet & dry IMO.

Orijen Products For Dogs : MedicAnimal.com

Naturediet Dog Food - From £12.68

You don't really need puppy food, it's a gimmick, adult food is fine


----------



## Wheeler22

Thanks very much for all your advice, SixStar. I really appreciate it :smile5:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Lots of good advice from Sixstar about food, the general rule is if you can buy it from a supermarket, then you really need to think twice. 

There are a few good value foods that aren't the top of the range, but give good value for money, against good quality ingredients. Have a read through this section and I'm sure you'll come across a few of them. My OH feeds a few varieties of Skinners, as his dogs are on a half raw, half complete diet. And welcome to the forum btw, nice to see another staffie, one of my favourites


----------



## Brennaf

Hi,

What would you say is the best dry food for a staffy puppy if you are on a budget?

Thanks,

Faye


----------



## Gracebellexxx

Is Harringtons good to feed blue staffy puppy? I was feeding her puppy iams but I think it affected her skin as she's started to get bald patches so she's on Harringtons I'm putting fish oil over her food once a day.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Have a look at the stickies at the top of the page , Wet and dry food indexes. A grain free fod is usually best , doesn't need to be puppy food. If her skin doesn't clear up quickly yu need a vet visit. A bit of coconut oil ( teasp ) is good for the skin. Is she itchy ?


----------



## Gracebellexxx

Okay thankyou and yeah she is itchy but she's not red. I thought she was allergic to her old collar as it had nickel on it but she has a new leather one. Should I see a vet she doesn't look awful she just has a few small patches.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Probably a good idea to see the vet .


----------



## BlueJay

Gracebellexxx said:


> Is Harringtons good to feed blue staffy puppy? I was feeding her puppy iams but I think it affected her skin as she's started to get bald patches so she's on Harringtons I'm putting fish oil over her food once a day.


The only harringtons i'd personally feed would be the grain free one; the others contain a lot of maize.
Have a read up on colour dilution alopecia, and make a vet app - it's fairly common in blue staffs and has little to do with diet


----------



## Gracebellexxx

Okay thanks! Yes booked for the vets this Wednesday hopefully will find out exactly what's up. Yes I've read up about it being quite common but her coat is lovely and shiny just has started to to get a few patches


----------



## christine mcknight

SixStar said:


> Staffie pups don't need a diet different to any other breed
> 
> Firstly, the pup must stay on what the breeder has him on for at least a couple of weeks whilst he settles in, a change in food coupled with all the stress a new home brings is just asking for trouble.
> 
> Presuming you get him at 8 weeks, he'll need 4 evenly spaced meals a day, then after 12 weeks he can drop down to 3 meals until 6 months, and then he can drop down again to 2 meals, which he can stay on for good - or, if you so wish, you can reduce to 1 meal at 12 months, but I always find 2 meals (morning and evening) best.
> 
> Dry, wet or mixed is personal choice. Just whatever you chose make sure it has a good meat content and no junk. Some good dry brands would be James Wellbeloved, Arden Grange, Wainwrights, Fish4Dogs, Acana, Orijen, Burns, Simpsons, Barking Heads, Applaws - or if you'd prefer wet food, then look out for ones such as Naturediet, Natures Menu and Natures Harvest. All those foods, wet & dry, are complete diets and can be fed either alone, or mixed together depending on what you and the dog prefer.
> 
> Stay well away from anything such as Bakers, Wagg, Pedigree, Winalot, Iams, Pal - all very low quality with nasty ingredients and poor meat content.
> 
> After weaning, he will need no milk whatsoever.
> 
> Then there is always the raw food diet if you fancy looking into that - arguably the very best way to feed a dog - completely natural, very healthy, exceptionally tasty, no junk & fillers - just raw meat, bones and offal. There are plenty of threads on this forum about it if you wish to read up on it.
> 
> But as I said earlier, the most important thing is that he is fed on what his breeder has him on initially - whether that be wet, dry or a mix. Once he's settled, then you can begin to change if you so wish.
> 
> Good luck with pupster.


----------



## christine mcknight

thankyou for information very helpfull regarding food


----------

